
Current sensing is vital to system reliability. Here’s how to do it - girishmhatre500
https://eengenious.com/current-sensing-is-vital-to-system-reliability-heres-how-to-do-it/
======
yagnaumsys
Sensing and/or controlling current flow is a fundamental requirement in many
electronics systems, and the techniques to do so are diverse. Ultimately it is
the application that determines the balance of precision and cost. Here’s a
good guide to current sense amplifiers:
[https://goo.gl/rBZPrV](https://goo.gl/rBZPrV)

------
design_broker
There are simpler, cheaper solutions, though not as precise as this: Reed
switches or Hall sensors, or even an LED of an opto-coupler across a sense
resistor for a proportional output

------
andyers
The simplest circuit to use is a shunt resistor and differential operational
amp

